# POST YOUR INTERIOR



## Guest

I dont see much of picture of interior. I have seen alot of picture of outside the car as paint and hydro. This forums need more pictures of interior.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE

THERS A SHIT LOAD WAT ARE U TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## djbizz1

> I dont see much of picture of interior. I have seen alot of picture of outside the car as paint and hydro. This forums need more pictures of interior.


here u go. :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HERE YA GO


----------



## Guest

> here u go. :biggrin:


[/quote]


*DAMN, this is your rides.*


----------



## djbizz1

*DAMN, this is your rides.*
[/quote]


U like it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stoney904

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 13 2007, 11:45 AM~7248747
> *I dont see much of picture of interior. I have seen alot of picture of outside the car as paint and hydro. This forums need more pictures of interior.
> *


umm maybe check out "post pics" in this topic. its even on the same page :twak:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## The wagon




----------



## Guest

> *DAMN, this is your rides.*


U like it? :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


Would you make one for my car?? :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 13 2007, 10:44 PM~7255506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That "Gatorskin" is sweet


----------



## 81cutty

hopefully i'll get my interior done soon. blue ostrich


----------



## Guest

Cool, I like to see more interior!!


----------



## SMOKINATOKE

look at these ones


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 15 2007, 05:50 PM~7270964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stoney904

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 15 2007, 06:18 PM~7271669
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## sanchez_aka_55nero

this is my 98 bagged silverado


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1

LETS KICK IT UP A NOTCH :biggrin: 





























[/quote]


----------



## djbizz1

:0 









[/quote]


----------



## djbizz1

My favorite of all time right here!! :worship:


----------



## tcg64

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 16 2007, 01:49 PM~7279382
> *My favorite of all time right here!!  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which car is this bad ass do you have more pics of the car


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Feb 16 2007, 01:54 PM~7279436
> *which car is this bad ass do you have more pics of the car
> *



go to lifestyle thread... all their cars are SICK ass fuck!!


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1

WOW!!!


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## djbizz1




----------



## LA Homie

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## jtheshowstoppper




----------



## $$purecutt$$

real clean


----------



## Stoney904

nnnniiiicccceeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 16 2007, 02:13 PM~7279660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out the panty...


----------



## Klean Kut

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 18 2007, 01:32 PM~7290821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice-------------------------------------- :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

under construction :uh:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

thnx


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 16 2007, 01:49 PM~7279382
> *My favorite of all time right here!!  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks 4 support . . . . eddie 63 , owner of the trey .


----------



## uce84

nice pics


----------



## lowsixfo64




----------



## lowsixfo64




----------



## Airborne

Nice so far.


----------



## lo68impala

:biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## CadillacFever

My daily


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Klean Kut




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by CadillacFever_@Feb 23 2007, 11:22 PM~7340523
> *My daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this. Clean and sweet. Not too much. For a daily, it must be hard to keep clean. Is it leather or vinyl.? No offense.


----------



## CadillacFever

Thanks homie, it's leather and yes my kids make it very hard to keep clean!


----------



## Guest

Man, I cant wait to do my interior. I will take it to shop in two weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## MESSYK1N

HERES SOME OF MY H28.
WHITE LEATHER WITH BLACK OSTRICH INSERTS.


----------



## MESSYK1N

HERES A BACK VIEW.


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## uce84

:0 Nice


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Feb 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7344215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


66'?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BAGO




----------



## Guest

My car is in interior shop now :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

so far


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Feb 28 2007, 01:28 PM~7373012
> *HERES SOME OF MY H28.
> WHITE LEATHER WITH BLACK OSTRICH INSERTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a spaceship :roflmao:


----------



## Guest




----------



## hearse

why do people like oshtrich? shit looks liek it has stds


----------



## 8yducecoupe




----------



## 8yducecoupe




----------



## 8yducecoupe




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## uce84

> _Originally posted by 8yducecoupe_@May 2 2007, 05:23 PM~7820777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## SICK CITY C.C




----------



## 8yducecoupe

> _Originally posted by uce84_@May 7 2007, 08:40 PM~7853901
> *Looks good  :0
> *



Thanks homie..


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows

WHERE THE VELOUR INTERIOR PICS ?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7915711
> *WHERE THE VELOUR INTERIOR PICS  ?
> *


----------



## LilCripples

Heres recent pics of the interior to my '63 Impala right after it was finished.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7917573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE KEEP EM COMIN


----------



## el amo

El Amo Premier cc / Henrys customs


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 18 2007, 12:14 PM~7930885
> *NICE KEEP EM COMIN
> *


Hopefully I can get some pics of the leather interior I did on my grandma's grand marquis. Its stock looking, but was my first interior. I just did leather seatcovers I bought, and installed them over the seats.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Apr 27 2007, 01:37 PM~7786896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LIMITED ANY MOE PIX?


----------



## hearse

ok now what are the prices? i have a set of bucket seats out of a 91 firebird i wanna get done in 2 toned crushed velvet. anyone have any idea how much id be lookin to spend?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 20 2007, 12:57 PM~7941115
> *ok now what are the prices? i have a set of bucket seats out of a 91 firebird i wanna get done in 2 toned crushed velvet. anyone have any idea how much id be lookin to spend?
> *


about $50 if you do it yourself :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

MY 93 FLEET


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 21 2007, 08:40 AM~7946240
> *about $50 if you do it yourself :biggrin:
> *


i attempted that but i suck


----------



## bub916

mine almost done


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

nice. i will post mine tomorrow..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx




----------



## GUS 650

nice..


----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks

after


----------



## dirtylooks

door panels


----------



## dirtylooks

camero


----------



## dirtylooks

mazda rx8


----------



## dirtylooks

bel air


----------



## dirtylooks

inpala


----------



## dirtylooks

chevy truck


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## REALTALK

CUSTOM INTERIOR


----------



## malibu76

1974 Beetle custom interiors


----------



## malibu76

1976 Chevy Malibu custom "leopard" trunk..


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by malibu76_@Jun 27 2007, 03:15 AM~8185282
> *1976 Chevy Malibu custom "leopard" trunk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that trunk looks comfortable.


----------



## RATED_X




----------



## RATED_X




----------



## az71monte




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Feb 13 2007, 10:44 PM~7255506-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i would see this...id probably die but i got to admit its good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el amo_@May 18 2007, 04:23 PM~7932643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Amo Premier cc / Henrys customs
> *



if you got no one else n your car...ill go cruisng with you cuz your car looks real bad ass


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 26 2007, 03:35 PM~8181827
> *CUSTOM INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## VItreryda

some work ive done


----------



## havoc85"

this some pixs of my 85 regal choptop


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

it looks good ^^^^^


----------



## Elizstoy

Here are some pics of my interior in my 1977 Cadillac Coupe De Ville.
:0 








:biggrin:















:biggrin:















:biggrin:















:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

cool :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 4 2007, 10:56 PM~8237169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your dash came out nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK

My rattle can dye seats...until I get the money together to get it done the right way :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK

That rear love seat looks tight...almost looks kinda stock too :0


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE

nothing fancy or custom but clean decent interior in my ride


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE

here's another one


----------



## Maricoparider

BLUE ULTRALEATHER WITH GREY OSTRICH.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

going in my 53.... all OG


----------



## hotstuff5964

put a sheet on your bed fool :twak:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9043079
> *put a sheet on your bed fool :twak:
> *


shit i dont even sleep there sucka i have that stacked with car parts.

i crash on the couch.


----------



## hotstuff5964

sleep on that sweet bench seat


----------



## Guest

TTT uffin:


----------



## NellyNell




----------



## aztcbrwn

> _Originally posted by 8yducecoupe_@May 2 2007, 02:23 PM~7820777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u get the seats homie


----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks

MG]


----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## dirtylooks




----------



## Elizstoy

Mr. Buick Thanks

1977 Kandy Cadillac Coupe


----------



## LOWX732

how do i go about learning how to do interiors? I did mine but that was a reupholstering set . i know how to do custom fiberglass but how do i go about learning how to do the sewing and custom door panels and rewraping n shit like that?


----------



## marquezs13

anyone got any towncar interior pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 30 2007, 02:02 PM~8209302
> *if i would see this...id probably die but i got to admit its good :thumbsup:
> if you got no one else n your car...ill go cruisng with you cuz your car looks real bad ass
> *


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jun 29 2007, 06:02 PM~8204991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO DID THAT?? TINKERS I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## nocaddydaddy




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Nov 4 2007, 04:18 PM~9152407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


unique. I like it.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Elizstoy_@Nov 1 2007, 07:44 AM~9129408
> *Mr. Buick Thanks
> 
> 1977 Kandy Cadillac Coupe
> *


----------



## texmex

ttt


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## down_south_boi

mayne .nice.....pics


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 17 2008, 10:38 AM~9718607
> *
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

My EL Camino "EL Tiki"


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jun 26 2007, 04:35 PM~8181827
> *CUSTOM INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok wtf is this lookin like a Martha stewart project


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Guest

Very nice old school  



> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 PM~9846496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## heyzel

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 13 2007, 02:09 AM~8299162
> *some work ive done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work


----------



## caser




----------



## sureñosbluez

MY BROTHER 65 MALIBU SS WHITE VINIL :biggrin:  
















NO BAD FOR 550 DLLS :biggrin:


----------



## caddylowrider

the trunk of my 63 caddy type 62 convertible


----------



## xSSive

my wifes








































mine


----------



## ElMonte74'

Mine this is before I removed the ratty ass blanket :uh:


----------



## PONY53

wher can i get my custom interior around austin texas


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres my back seat after the blanket was taken off and I put a piece of capret over the rear shelf  still needs a little bit of work done to it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

SOLD


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 26 2007, 04:35 PM~8181827
> *CUSTOM INTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by caddylowrider_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 AM~10872592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trunk of my 63 caddy type 62 convertible
> *


 i'm building a 63 hardtop. any post where i can see the whole car homie


----------



## 63ss

my old 63 wagon


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## wildthing 2000




----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## sic713

mine so far.. still got a few more things to do..


----------



## betoooo!

my bros SS m.c.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

All tweed in a 88 mazda B double duece


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 02:28 PM~11085771
> *mine so far.. still got a few more things to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the sprays can in the dash. looks good homie


----------



## Guest

.......


----------



## Guest

Can someone post more fiberglass dash and interior??..........


----------



## NellyNell

TTT


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 03:28 PM~11085771
> *mine so far.. still got a few more things to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie,hope thats a show car! u put in some work on that and it shows. is that a graffiti theme I'm guessing?


----------



## AndrewH

get urself a new steering wheel and this interior will be SICK


----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11416796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean up the garage loco! what up homie?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## DaddyZ Caddy

*Does anyone have GUCCI interior....or does anyone have the 1979 GUCCI SaVille?*


----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2008, 02:20 AM~11533435
> *Clean up the garage loco! what up homie?
> *


I'M TAKING APPLICATIONS FOR CLEANERS DO YOU WANT TO APPLY! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: JK WAZ UP BIG MANDO HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE MESA ART & LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## SubZeroSounds




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 28 2007, 11:32 AM~7373046
> *HERES A BACK VIEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT TIGHT TIGH


----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jun 29 2007, 09:02 PM~8204991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

not finished yet but got my seats back


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## rolling deep

HERE IS SOME CUSTOM AND OLD SCHOOL .


----------



## black sunday




----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 29 2008, 10:10 PM~11734485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 30 2008, 12:10 AM~11734485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Guest

For sale......Fully wrap vinyl on compete interior dashboard, all plastic part.....


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2007, 04:23 PM~7932643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Amo Premier cc / Henrys customs
> *


Kool azz...Interior..... :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 16 2007, 02:29 PM~7279803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kinda car did you get your seats from?Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2007, 07:23 PM~7932643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Amo Premier cc / Henrys customs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## designerfabric




----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Peezy_420

79 cut...old pics..headliner and back panels are black crushed "zircon" uffin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## VItreryda

just did this one


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 1 2008, 08:44 PM~12035394
> *just did this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is some clean ass shit right there. You guys did a great job getting that tight.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 1 2008, 11:18 PM~12036305
> *That is some clean ass shit right there.  You guys did a great job getting that tight.
> *


thanks man im a one man team


----------



## VItreryda

another


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda

and theirs more!!!


----------



## pepes21

here are some pics i found 
67 impala








74 jaguar








05 tahoe








71 k5 blazer








91 civic


----------



## ROSunshine

my new door panels 
damn i didn't realize how nasty my carpet is getting and is only a year old.
time to bust out the shampoo machine


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Nov 5 2008, 02:55 AM~12067049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new door panels
> damn i didn't realize how nasty my carpet  is getting and is only a year old.
> time to bust out the shampoo machine
> *


:thumbsup: nice shitfer uffin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ROSunshine

Thank homie


----------



## Guest

..................


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Guest

...............


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

i dont really know how to do int but im learnin on my own an i did some of this to my cutlass but im doing a whole differnt type of int now im waitin for it to be nice here in ks wichita but here is a befor an after look


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Dec 24 2008, 02:01 PM~12517793
> *i dont really know how to do int but im learnin on my own an i did some of this to my cutlass but im doing a whole differnt type of int now im waitin for it to be nice here in ks wichita but here is a befor an after look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks good to me bro uffin: uffin:


----------



## 69urmom




----------



## 69urmom




----------



## 69urmom




----------



## BIG DIRTY

THOUGHT THOSE WERE MINE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 2 2008, 09:17 PM~12319667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## daniel2007

my cadillac cts with gucci interior


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 3 2008, 01:17 AM~12319667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much to do that?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

pure stockness w/ a Gran Sport wheel. any ideas on what i should do ?


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 18 2009, 10:01 PM~16024794
> *how much to do that?
> *


5 G's
this is the spot








for this


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 19 2009, 02:48 AM~16027106
> *5 G's
> this is the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 19 2009, 02:48 AM~16027106
> *5 G's
> this is the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thad be sick in the regal , just wit pearl wit accents


----------



## LOWASME

my xb as of now,but will be getting a make over soon... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Nov 24 2009, 04:25 PM~15769481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cadillac cts with gucci interior
> *


Nice :thumbsup: 

Were did you get that gucci at?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

what do you guys use for glue, the stuff i got now dont hold for long, after a while shit starts to pull up


----------



## MRA

front seat installed new carpet more pics to come


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 19 2009, 09:20 PM~16032069
> *my xb as of now,but will be getting a make over soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes Id say that needs a do over



zebra print :thumbsdown: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 19 2009, 09:22 PM~16032096
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> 
> Were did you get that gucci at?
> *


1990


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 19 2009, 02:48 AM~16027106
> *5 G's
> *


Did he build the center councel and do every piece of the interior??


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 11:54 PM~16042804
> *Did he build the center councel and do every piece of the interior??
> *


i built the complete interior from the ground up nothing is sent out  :0


----------



## daniel2007

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 19 2009, 07:22 PM~16032096
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> 
> Were did you get that gucci at?
> *


thanks the guy that did my interior ordered it ill find out n let u know


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

could ya do a all Camo interior ??? have you done anything with Camo


----------



## ORIGINALS C.C.

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7279522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ GUCCI




----------



## RJ_313




----------



## hwayne

My last 64 interior I did.


----------



## backyard64

here goes mine we just finished


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 557521


now thats bad ass :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 557521


your ride was on point in vegas homie and i love the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

THANKS HOMIE


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> now thats bad ass :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

THANKS,HAD ALOT OF FUN IN VEGAS


TONY MONTANA said:


> your ride was on point in vegas homie and i love the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## MR.LAC

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> now thats bad ass :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X3


----------



## LIL MURPHY

THAT LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


djbizz1 said:


>


----------



## hueyblack

That was pretty good indeed.


----------



## adamsmith3450

hello my name is adam smith. I am from USA. Right now i have no image of interior of my car. I just want to say that my car's interior is made of leather. I also like to wear leather cloths like leather jackets, leather pants for men, leather coats, skirts, bombers etc. t look stylish and that should suitable on me.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 557520





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 557521










:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wannabelowrider

adamsmith3450 said:


> hello my name is adam smith. I am from USA. Right now i have no image of interior of my car. I just want to say that my car's interior is made of leather. I also like to wear leather cloths like leather jackets, leather pants for men, leather coats, skirts, bombers etc. t look stylish and that should suitable on me.


WTF?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79

I am in the process of redoing my 63 Impala interior to an OG interior and I am selling my current custom interior. What's included is: Front and Rear Seat covers, Headliner with sail panels, package tray, kick panels, wind lace, front and rear door panels, flooring, rear arm rest cover, front arm rest pad and base, box for switches. also the entire dash cover and etc.....PM me for details.....
View attachment 581410
View attachment 581411
View attachment 581413
View attachment 581415


----------



## angelisticsola5960




----------



## Feelin Blue

adamsmith3450 said:


> hello my name is adam smith. I am from USA. Right now i have no image of interior of my car. I just want to say that my car's interior is made of leather. I also like to wear leather cloths like leather jackets, leather pants for men, leather coats, skirts, bombers etc. t look stylish and that should suitable on me.


:nono: WRONG THREAD!!!!!


----------

